# Advise on volunteering in Netherlands



## bellemae (Jan 20, 2015)

HI 

I'm planning to stay in Amsterdam for 2/3 months in the summer whilst I volunteer there.

I wondered if any one knew if volunteering is seen as working, would I need to registered with the local town hall, or take any other steps?

OR could I just come over as if I was on holiday?

Thank you for any advise


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Volunteer work is seen as work, however since you are a UK citizen and thus an EU national, you -during you 2 or 3 month stay- can stay and work in the Netherlands as you please (no work permit required etc.). For more information:
https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/eu/Pages/default.aspx

If you stay for longer then 4 months, you'd need to register with the local town hall (within 5 days of your arrival). But best to check the IND (Immigration & Naturalisation Department) website first. They have an online tool and some brochures too.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

This EU site might be useful to you as well: EU Volunteering opportunities in Europe - Your Europe


----------

